# Bikerinen in und um Essen Kettwig gesucht



## Qland (2. April 2010)

Hallo Mädels,
ich komme aus der Nähe von Essen Kettwig und suche noch nette Bikerinen um nette Touren zu fahren und um die gegend ein bißchen unsicher zu machen.Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gruß Qland


----------



## monique85 (15. Juni 2010)

Hi, bin absoluter Neuling, habe aber interesse am biken, für den Anfang habe ich mir ein scott contessa 50 zugelegt. Komme aus Kettwig. Über weiteren Kontakt würde ich mich freuen.
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qland (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo monique,
toll das Du Dich meldest.Ich werde heute abend noch ein Ründchen fahren.
Wann hättest Du denn Zeit und Lust?
Gruß Qland


----------



## monique85 (15. Juni 2010)

super, das ging aber schnell mit dem antworten. Mein Fahrrad ist leider in dem Keller meines Freundes eingeschlossen, wo ich vor halb 9 nicht ran komme. Ansonsten muss ich in der Regel, bis auf Dienstags bis um 18:30Uhr arbeiten. Von wo kommst du denn genau?


----------



## Qland (15. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte dann erst nächste Woche Donnerstag.Meistens aber fahre ich vormittags
Ich komme aus Isenbügel.
Gruß Nadine


----------



## andrea10 (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo Qland, 
komme auch aus Isenbügel! Uns suche auch nette MTB Mitstreiter in der Nähe. Noch Interesse?
Lg Andrea10


----------



## Qland (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo andrea10,
Hey aus Isenbügel ,super.Wann hättest Du denn Zeit?
Gruß Qland


----------



## andrea10 (28. Juni 2010)

Wollte z. B. morgen gg. 9.45 h fahren. Wie bekommt man jetzt denn einen direkten Kontakt. Bin neu hier im Forum ;-)


----------



## Qland (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo andrea10
ich habe Dir eine pers.Nachricht um weiteres zu besprechen.
Gruß Qland


----------

